

Alibaba Buys 18 Percent Stake in Weibo for $586 Million - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100684123

======
tellarin
Alibaba/Taobao are already huge. If they manage to make the account
integration with Weibo work OK and can drive users across Weibo and Taobao...

Just imagine combining Amazon and Twitter.

Another story on the amount of cash Alibaba is moving:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5624887>

~~~
ramayac
That's the money quote, right there: "Just imagine combining Amazon and
Twitter."

------
turingbook
It is interesting to think how social e-commerce will be like in the future.
Sina Weibo and Alibaba(Taobao and Alipay) have so many individual
informations.

------
shubb
My first reaction was that Weibo were going cheap - Twitter was valued at
11bn, while multiplying up Weibo sits at 2.5bn.

However, it makes sense in that Twitter sees 4 times more posts a day, and has
less rivals. But then Weibo fills the place of both Twitter _and_ Facebook, so
maybe still cheap...

------
teawithcarl
This is a big deal. Two of China's (and the world's) largest Internet
companies linking up.

(investment/ownership = 15% now, up to 30% later).

